# Suburban & Duramax



## HillCountry Hunter (Apr 9, 2009)

I recently read where Chevy\GM will be putting the Duramax and Allison transmissions in Suburbans in 2010. Has anyone else heard this? I also read they were revamping the engine to comply with the more stringent EPA regulations. What are your thoughts?


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*NOT*

Not Going to happen. They x'd it. EPA has too much in it. Particulate filters, EGR systems, ect.ect.ect. Cost too much to make them run clean enuff for the TREE HUGGERS. At least thats what we've been told.


----------



## HillCountry Hunter (Apr 9, 2009)

BIG PAPPA said:


> Not Going to happen. They x'd it. EPA has too much in it. Particulate filters, EGR systems, ect.ect.ect. Cost too much to make them run clean enuff for the TREE HUGGERS. At least thats what we've been told.


well have you seen this?
http://www.dieselsuburbans.com/10SubDiesel.htm


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

4.5 L though. I'd like to have one with the 6.6L.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

The 6.6 is a burner at this time anyhow-what good would that be other than torque?


----------



## wahoo (Jun 2, 2004)

Awesome truck.


----------



## TexasFlats (Mar 29, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> The 6.6 is a burner at this time anyhow-what good would that be other than torque?


Same power and torque ratings as my '02 8.1 liter Burban.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

TexasFlats said:


> Same power and torque ratings as my '02 8.1 liter Burban.


6.6 or 4.1


----------



## TexasFlats (Mar 29, 2007)

The 4.5l from the link above.

Lighter package - and with mods could be a real screamer. My '02 Duramax with propane injection was scary fast - crew cab 4x4 and would smoke just about anything that would fit next to it.


----------



## HillCountry Hunter (Apr 9, 2009)

Here's another link....
http://www.autoblog.com/2007/10/29/sema-2007-chevy-suburban-hd-z71-diesel/2


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Yeah, It's a nice rig FO SHO*



HillCountry Hunter said:


> well have you seen this?
> http://www.dieselsuburbans.com/10SubDiesel.htm


Had a Webcam Meeting a couple weeks back with GM & Dealers and they said it's a no go. who knows, maybe they'll sneak it thru all the red tape.


----------



## HillCountry Hunter (Apr 9, 2009)

BIG PAPPA said:


> Had a Webcam Meeting a couple weeks back with GM & Dealers and they said it's a no go. who knows, maybe they'll sneak it thru all the red tape.


Dang! I'm getting all excited for nothing.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Sweet rig if it happens. Hope they put the Soobie sheetmetal back on the front end and lose to flairs on the rear wheel wells.


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

That is the next vehicle I will buy. I have been waiting for that for a long time. I've driven suburbans since 2004. I wanted a diesel for pulling boats and sold my suburban to get a 2008 F350 diesel. After 1 yr and 30k miles I sold it and bought a 2004 Suburban. The suburban is exactly the vehicle for me and now I'm just waiting for them to put a diesel in it. I hope they push it through in the next few years.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

thats all we had growing up during the late 70s and early 80s. I remember my dad cussing that vehicle quite a bit.


----------



## Highflier (Jun 22, 2006)

I had my hopes up too.
But they killed it earlier this year due to the mess that GM is these days.
I had been waiting to buy this rig 
There has been a lot of talk about cutting some SUV models even.


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

I wonder what that little diesil will be able to tow safely?


----------



## duck44 (Feb 7, 2006)

I really would like to see it in a half ton truck. I run around 60K miles a year and a small diesel model just for longevity and for the extra torque. I love the ride and comfort of my 07 Silverado with 140K miles but just want a little more umph.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

That is a good looking vehicle..very practicle for the whole family.

RL


----------

